# Five Bunny Butts



## LedaHartwood (Oct 18, 2008)

10/18/08

Every story seems to start with once upon a time. Well, this one starts with: One day during the Columbus Day weekend, while Mommy Mia and Daddy Curtis where out working the Kansas City festival, Mya had her babies. Eight little lives surprised Mia and Curtis when they returned. They werenât expected them for at least another week! But, there they were, seven English Spot clones, and one little Netherland Dwarf. Unfortunately, Mya was a first time mother, and got scared. Three little bunny babies crossed the Rainbow Bridge. So, not wanting Mya to lose anymore of her babies, Mia and Curtis stepped in. With the help of some good advise from Rabbit Online users, Mia began to care for the five bunny butts left.

Thereâs 
Little Brother, the biggest baby
Crusoe, the adventuring bunny, always scratching around in the nest basket!
Two-tone, will look just a pretty as Mya when she grows up.
Grey, looks like Little brother, only half sized 
And Last, but defiantly not least, Orion, whoâs a Netherland Dwarf Clone!

(The Five Bunny Butts in their Easter basket nest)





Luckily, these five little guys have older siblings to show them the ropes. 

âBig Boyâ Was Mommy Miaâs and Daddy Curtisâs first bunny baby after Natasha and Lavender left for the big green patch in the sky. They brought him home at eight weeks old. But being a Flemish Giant, he was already the size of an adult rex! They had gone to just âlookâ at the rabbits at Rocky Alticâs rabbitry in Pleasant Hope MO. Mia wanted a steel gray, but when Curtis fell in love with the only buck in Rockyâs light gray littler, âBig Boyâ came home.

(Xaiver riding home in the driver's seat with Daddy Curtis!)





After that, Mia and Curtis found Juniper, a three year old Holland lop mix doe. It was Juneâs beautiful color combination that did Miaâs little heart in. Her clam demeanor won Curtis over too. Two beautiful, perfect bunnies is surly enough! No more bunnies! Mia put her foot down.

Then came Mya. Myaâs previous owners had an accent. Their cute Netherland Dwarf buck, and their pretty English Spot doe where allowed to hop around together! Mya was expecting! But you already know that story.

Shortly afterward Curtis found a castor coat Mini Rex doe on craiglist. Miaâs heart was stolen once again! So, they drove all the way to overland park to meet Ginger and her 4-H mommy. At 10 months old, Ginger became the second youngest member of the Hogue household. Now Ginger, âBig Boyâ, Mya, June, and the five babies live together with their kitty sister, Aurora, and bunny-wanna-be Chihuahua, Minnie. 

Who knows if more bunnies are to come.....


----------



## Becca (Oct 21, 2008)

Cannot wait to see pictures


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 22, 2008)

10/22/08


Everyday the five bunny butts get bigger and bigger. We're a little worried about Crusoe, as he doesn't seem to be making much progess. But his adventrous spirit is up as always! Today, during their first morning feeding, after all the kits had gotten their fill, it was back into the nest box. Two by two. First "Little Brother" and Grey, then Two-tone and Orion. When it was Crusoe's turn he was already on the other side of the bed, making way to trouble and adventure. We also discovered where he got his wonder lust. Mya's always poking about. She can't seem to sit still, not even to eat! And when it's time to chill in her cage, anyone sitting on the couch can see two black ears poking out from the corner. 

(Five bunny Butts in a line.)




(You can tell Little Brother's the big kid in this bunch!)





Xaiver, lovingly known as "Big boy", is being moved to his new cage today. He's going to be a big boy, so he needed a big cage. It's a converted dog kennel, located in scenic second bed room. Or, as it's getting to be known as, "The Bunny Room". This is just the icing on the cake. On Tuesday, he was treated to some much needed quality time with Mommy and Daddy. He spent a delightful hour in bed, snozzling away between his two favorite humans.

Our favorite mini rex doe, Ginger is proving how much of a Daddy's girl she is! When Mommy Mia tries to get her out, she grunts a little, but gives into the love. Then, when it comes to greeting Daddy for the evening, Ginger is sure to give lots of kisses!. What, no kisses for Mommy? 

And last, but not least: Our family is welcoming our new nine month old buck. On Monday we adopted him from a woman who was affaid that her rex doe would get pregant. So, they had to find a new home for this little guy. He's a pearl point lionhead, that grunts when he's excited! He loves being on his little harnes and lead. We love to take him outside, but now the weather is turning on us. 

So welcome home Frankie! 







Named for ol' blue eyes. He's got those same big blues that would sweep any girl off her feet, doesn't he :bunnyheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

I've suggested that name for blue-eyed bunnies before! and now I am so pleased finding here that you used Frankiefor this little one! He looks like he could make any bunnette swoon! 

How adorable! :hearts:


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 24, 2008)

10/24/08

So exciting! Yesterday, during their first morning feeding, Little Brotherâs eyes were open! The otherâs will be following along shortly. Sure enough, Orion and Grey have one eye open each. Orion has big black eyes, so beautiful. Daddy Curtis was very excited to know that his bunny was seeing the world. Grey and âLittle Brotherâ have red eyes. Of course, itâs yet to be seen....... Crusoe is still blind, but he explores more then his siblings with open eyes. While everyone was cuddling after a feed, Crusoe had set off on an adventure, across the plains of the master bed. But Mommy Mia had to spoil his fun, and put him back in the nest box with everyone else. Poor Crusoe.

Xaiverâs got nothing to report. âBig Boyâ is living the high life in his new, big bunny sized cage.

Ginger and Mya are the beautiful bunny girls of the house, and theyâre spoiled everyday. Daddy Curtis is going to make Ginger more of a Daddyâs girl. Grrrr, oh well. Maybe Mommy Mia can turn Xaiver against Daddy. This will call on all her powers of snuggle and spoiling trickery.

Frankie is settling in, but still resists being taken from his cage. He does, however, settle down when he hears the bell of his harness jingling. And as itâs slipped on, he goes to grunting and purring with joy. Frankie lets everyone know his demands and routines. Before itâs time for everyoneâs breakfast, Frankie is up, nibbling and boxing at the cage side. Until he is presented with a yummy bowl of pellets, Frankie raises all heck! No sleeping in for Mommy Mia.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 30, 2008)

10/30/08

Well, the kits are almost three weeks old! Everyone has opened their eyes, and are full of energy to explore the world they can see! It looks like Orion and "Little Brother" are little boys. Two-tone and Grey are girls. Little Crusoe is a bit to small to see. Speaking of which, he's doing really well, and doesn't seem to be having peanut problems. Mommy Mia and Daddy Curtis know they're not out of the woods yet, but it's looking good! They'll still be taking the bun-buns to a vet incase they got the sexing wrong.

Xaiver is proving to be a big cuddle bug! Everytime it's feeding time, he wants to cuddle. He hops into his bowl and pushes on Mommy Mia or Daddy Curtis' hand. And can you believe it?! "Big Boy" has been a member of the family for almost four weeks! He's geting so big. Move over Frankie, he might be the next heartthrob!

Mya is giving the family a real headache! She might be expecting still! She was nice and slim after having her kits, but now she's ballooned up again! Mya's not been around any of the boys. Could there be secret late night liaison between Heart-breaker Frankie and Mya? Mommy Mia's hoping that silly Mya's just a chubby bunny.

Ginger is losing that pretty coat that Mommy Mia fell inlove with. Everyone in the house is hoping it's just a phase. Hopfully that pretty little deer fawn castor coat they went ga-ga for comes back after the winter.

And Frankie's not only good looking, but he's a real handie-bunny. Early this morning, before feeding time, he stacked his bowls.... Upside-down! After that he stood on his hind legs and boxed the cage roof. What a pre-madonna. Next, he'll want his own trailer!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

OH! Gosh lol! This is going to sound strange, but I dreamt about your RO user name last night, then woke up this morning thinking "Leda Hartward" over and over again, it was driving me nuts. I knew that I knew the name from somewhere but couldn't think where. I even asked my partner if he knew the name because it kept going over and over in my head. I checked through some pages of the book I'm reading to try and find it too.

Now I know lol! Not sure why it got stuck in my brain but it did.

:embarrassed:

Frankie is also very cute by the way :inlove:.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, you know, reading your post made my day!

And thanks. If Frankie wasn't cute I think I would have killed him for his early morning build-a-bunny workshoppe antics.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello, Frankie :wave:


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 4, 2008)

10/04/08

Little Brother did his first binky a few days ago! Afterwards, all the bunny babys saw how fun it was. Now Mommya Mia and Daddy Curtis see binkys all the time! They binky in they tank (Which they graduated to a week ago). They binky during run around time. They even binky when it time to be eating! All Mya's babys are getting so big and beautiful. Mommy Mia and Daddy curtis are proud.

Xaiver, Ginger, Mya, and Frankie are doing well. They're living the spoiled high life. Xaiver proves his cuddle bug-a-tude every time he even thinks a human is coming to pet him. Because if there's a human in the bunny room, they must be there for him! Ginger has blown her coat! But Daddy Curtis assures Mia that it's come back. Mya's starting to look normal again. No more ballon! Of course, it is getting closer to weaning time. And once more, Frankie had be fed early this morning. What do you call a male Diva anyway?

On Sunday Mommya Mia and Daddy Curtis had the best Sunday ever! They adopted a blue self, Netherland Dwarf doe. Her name is Holly Piper. Her old home just didn't have time for her anymore. They were good bunny folk and loved Piper so much, that they found her a new home. It must be fate! For Piper was to be rehomed all the way in St. Jo, but she kicked the people and her old family couldn't rehome her with human she didn't like. But once in Mommya Mia and Daddy Curtis' arms, she when to snoozing! So welcome Piper home!

Then the Sunday got better! Three little bunnys were being given away for eating purposes! Bunnies are for loving, not eating! Mommya Mia and Daddy Curtis drove to Lone Jack and picked up a Dutch buck and two Rex-mix does. Humans can't eat those! Now there a three foster bunnies waiting to find homes, not dinner plates.

Here's the Dutch foster boy





Here's the foster girls. Rex-mix English Spot looka-likes!


----------



## Becca (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwh I love your foster :shock: So pretty!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Frankie's fuzz!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute bunnies! But I need some pics of those babies!!


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 25, 2008)

ink iris:10/24/08


I've not been on RO for a few days, for good reason.

On Friday I found Two-tone, dead. No signs of violence, and starvation is not an option. I can't afford a vet visit for a dead animal, so I'll never know what took one of my bunny girls away.

I'm raising the rest the best I can in hopes that Two-Tone will look down, and see her brother and sisters. That she'll see how big and wonderful they are and know that we miss her very much. It breaks my heart that I don't have any pictures of just her. Two-Tone will be missed and I have but one reget. 

That she's binkying in heaven, I don't get to see it.

Binky free baby girl. We'll miss you.

-With all the Love I can give





(Two-Tone is the one to the far left. Picture taken at one week. She would have been six weeks old as sunday)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Poor baby 

I'm sorry to hear about her passing.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ugh. Double post  I'm sorry.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Two-Tone


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 27, 2008)

ink iris:10/27/08

In light of it being a holiday, I'm not sure how much more I can handle. This morning, before leaving for dinner at my Mum's house, I found Crusoe, dead. She was the light of life for Curtis and I. She was our adventuring bunny.

Always on the move, even we she couldn't see the world.

Daddy and I will miss you, Crusoe Jones. 

Explore heaven, and when we come to see you, tell us about it.

-With all the Love I can give


----------

